# Frogs & Toads > Pacman Frogs >  Uh....do Pacman Frogs sleep with their eyes shut?

## MeTree

Hey guys.

I am worried about Malcolm. He is doing alot of weird stuff. The night before yesterday, he was having some freak spasms. Like, serious spasms. He was up and walking around the tank at night when the temps were at 82*F. He should have been burrowed. Is he hungry? I can't figure it out.

Today he was burrowed with his eyes shut. I have never seen him with his eyes shut while burrowed. Even when I poked him to see if he was alive, he delayed a second or 2 before opening his eyes.

Is this shedding behavior? I can't tell. He has never done this before. What do I do? I am really worried about him. He ate 2 crickets 2 days ago, and 1 mealworm beetle yesterday. What does this behavior sound like? Should I go get a pinky mouse (he didn't eat the last one, I don't think he was hungry then)?

The coloration is somewhat normal, except there appears to be yellow outlines of his brown spots. The brown spots seem to 'stand out more'. I don't know what to think. I will try to get a vid up of his spasms soon. Malcolm is absolutely my favorite pet, so if you guys know what is going on, please give me some imput.

Thanks guys!

MeTree

----------


## MeTree

Oh, I forgot to mention that 2 nights ago when he was having the spasms, I found a new poo in the tank. Kind of small. Maybe I am not feeding him enough?

He was SUPER interested in food, but as typical the crickets were being wise and staying away from the big green blob of terror. He only ate a couple and the rest were removed (the other 2). I think he ate one yesterday along with a mealworm beetle.

When I picked him up, he was _really_ squishy. Not tight fat, but blubbery fat. Is this a sign that he isn't eating enough? I have been kinda trying to get him to eat a pinky, but last time didn't work. I need to keep a log of his eating habits.

Anyone know what is going on?

----------


## Bruce

Well, i know squish (my pacman)  sleeps with his eyes shut when he burrows, and the browning skin could be shedding, but everything else i have no clue  :Frown: 

What size tank are you keeping him and how big is he?  I know that when my pyxie was very young, she was a bit too big for her cage and her behavior sounds a lot like what you are describing...
I know they are different species, but perhaps there are some similarities?

Best of luck to you and Malcolm

P.S., if he's accepting food you should feed him until he stops...

----------


## MeTree

Well, Malcolm is in a 10 gallon tank. He has some (fake) plant cover right now. He used to have a cave, but it was that "Grapevine Driftwood" stuff that molds anywhere it is touching the substrate. Not that good for humid tanks IMO, unless maybe the bottom is wrapped in plastic.

Malcolm is only a good 2 1/2" at best (more than 2"), so that and the fact that he has no cave may leave him feeling insecure. I don't know. 

I have never seen any evidence of him shedding, would I know if he was shedding? I know they get kind of pale-ish, and skiddish, but I know that Malcolm has ever shed. as much as he has grown, though, I'd figure he'd shed 100 times already LOL!

Anyway, I examined him today and let him loose. He always goes to the other side of the tank when that happends. Expected. He has been acting normal all day, other than when I caught him twice burrowed (not deep) with his eyes closed.

I guess maybe I am just a too concerned. They are hardy frogs, I know. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Bruce

If he hid under the cave a lot that could be the reason.  It could have been a one time thing of him feeling insecure.  As for the browning, if he is a cran like mine, he will start to go from that bright green to brown, mine is in that transition now, about the same size as what you are describing too, so i wouldnt bee too worried.   :Smile:

----------


## MeTree

Oh, I know Malcolm is browning. I am actually suprised he is so green right now. Green for his size, that is. Yes, Malcolm is a cranwelli all the way. I just meant that he had weird coloration beside his brown spots, the actual spots all over him.

Back when I had the cave, he didn't really hide in it alot. That was the first week I put him in the 10 gallon tank, and he never really moved around. I saw where he dug and improved the cave, but I very seldomly saw him in it. That was then, back when he didn't take walks from time to time. Now he does. He is much more used to the tank.

I still want to get him a cave, though. I have a feeling he'll be in it alot. Right now he is just doing his best hiding behind the various fake plant leaves sticking up all over his environment.

----------


## Bruce

hm... I thought I meant he was getting brown spots, not spots in general... 

A pic might help, I doubt i'll be able to tell you whats wrong but a pic could help someone else figure it out...

As for the cave, i dont think its very essential.  If he's calm not and found a new hiding spot under the plants then he should be fine and is probably bothering you more than it is him  :Smile:  
But if you want, you could make one yourself that would be way cheaper than buying a stone one at a petstore like i did...  
Take a tupaware container and cut an appropriate sized hole, then put it upside down in the cage.  If you wanted it to block light, maybe try finding a dark colored one (I think they are available) or use a non-toxic paint and let it air dry very well before putting it in your frog tank.

----------


## artes

Mine actually hates caves.  How's that for a weird frog?

I read your other post too, and I only have two suggestions:
a) Soak him in Pedialyte (nonflavored).
b) Take him to a vet.  Call around and see if you can find an exotic vet who knows what a pacman frog is.

----------

